# Help!how long does the molting process usually take?



## jek

I've got a aprox. 3 year old female Vitalius Sorocabae and she's on her first molt since i got her.
5 hours ago she got upside down and she doesn't seem to be coming out.
is this normal? how long does it take for her to finish molting??
Thanx


----------



## P. Novak

Once it hits the 24 hour mark you should start worrying a little bit. 5 hours is nothing. Good luck!


----------



## WARPIG

The longest I waited was 11 hours on a B smithi.

PIG-


----------



## jek

she started to move her legs very slowly...does this mean somehing??


----------



## P. Novak

jek said:


> she started to move her legs very slowly...does this mean somehing??


It means she's alive and not to worry. She'll probably start the actual molting real soon.


----------



## jek

uhull! 
it started!
she's getting out!


----------



## AubZ

Congrats.  I just love watching em grow.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Congrats, isnt it an amazing thing to really think about and watch? I always get excited whenever one of my tarantulas molts and i catch them in the act.
-Nate


----------



## Mack&Cass

I love watching the molts, although most of my guys don't let me see it. I've had a G. rosea take over 12 hours for a molt and then the same spider did it in less than 5


----------



## jek

it was awesome to watch the whole process...And I'm glad you guys were here to help me out...I was really worried about her.

She's cool now. only she's kinda agitated...sometimes she moves in circles rapdly. 
And shes got two small drops of white liquid in one of the legs...I think it's blood...it doesn't seem to be leaking. It will heal right??

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## intriqet

really cool to see that someone else had posted about this, because i noticed my rosea on her back this morning while getting ready for work. eight hours later shes still in the same spot and it doesn't look like shes actually started molting. roseas require a very dry enviroment so her enclosure is pretty dry. question is do i need to do anything like mist her enclosure so she doesnt end up getting stuck?


----------



## intriqet

well i guess i don't need to worry any more. i threw a red shirt over her tank after i posted that last msg. i just checked it and shes almost done now!


----------



## Mack&Cass

jek said:


> it was awesome to watch the whole process...And I'm glad you guys were here to help me out...I was really worried about her.
> 
> She's cool now. only she's kinda agitated...sometimes she moves in circles rapdly.
> And shes got two small drops of white liquid in one of the legs...I think it's blood...it doesn't seem to be leaking. It will heal right??


My rosehair seems like shes agitated shortly after molting too. I think they move around in order to strengthen their new exoskeleton. 
About what the white liquid, I would definitely keep and eye on that, yours is a younger spider so its less likely to have molting problems. It could be an injury or it may just be something you didn't notice pre-molt because the exoskeleton was too dark


----------

